
Mozilla Foundation Security Advisories - aburan28
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/
======
mtgx
Memory bugs galore. So when is Mozilla going to rewrite all of Firefox'
backend in Rust? Maybe they could be invited to Pwn2Own again then.

~~~
sonnyp
> So when is Mozilla going to rewrite all of Firefox' backend in Rust?

Well there is Servo
[https://github.com/servo/servo](https://github.com/servo/servo) and

> Ship one Rust component in Firefox Nightly, riding the trains

from
[https://github.com/servo/servo/wiki/Roadmap](https://github.com/servo/servo/wiki/Roadmap)

Regarding Pwn2Own it seems that Firefox would be in the competition again once
electrolysis (one process per tab) is introduced.

~~~
steveklabnik
Rust code is already in Firefox 45 for Mac and Linux, the one you can download
right now. Should be in Windows soon. It's just a very, very small amount, but
it's a start.

